# Copper Fittings



## plumber84 (Apr 12, 2013)

WHY DID YOU CLOSE MY THREAD WITHOUT CONTACTING ME FIRST????


Is this the way you treat a new member???


I'm a licensed plumber in NJ


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plumber84 said:


> WHY DID YOU CLOSE MY THREAD WITHOUT CONTACTING ME FIRST????
> 
> Is this the way you treat a new member???
> 
> I'm a licensed plumber in NJ


Did you READ forum rules???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

plumber84 said:


> WHY DID YOU CLOSE MY THREAD WITHOUT CONTACTING ME
> 
> Is this the way you treat a new member???
> 
> ...


See line number 2 below.
Head to the intro section and tell us a little about yourself.



Nathan said:


> Here are a few rules for the Plumbers Swap area.
> 
> *Plumbers** only*
> 
> ...


----------

